# Astrology thread



## Avir

Krakenless said:


> 1) i lived abroad for some time, yes
> 2) i do. Either I have a boost of ‘i own the world piss off’ or I am a scaredy cat.
> 3) my sleep is not generally great. I do have issues falling asleep and sometimes to sleep through, meaning i wake up. I also have very disturbing dreams.
> 4) i am spiritual. I do believe in god, but i don’t subscribe to any religion.
> 
> To answer your question a few times above, those dates were not necessarily good in the romance department. No. They were good job-wise.


Hey thanks for the feedback.

Those periods should have been good for career too because those two planets are in the 10th house of career. 

Any more questions?


----------



## Hexigoon

Avir said:


> Hi so sorry for the delay. Thanks for sharing the details with me.
> 
> Your Lagna is Virgo
> 
> I'll ask a few question first.
> 
> 1) Rahu in the 4th house. 4th house lord conjunct with the 12th house lord.
> You are meant to live away from your birth land. Not just temporarily but permanently. I wouldn't be surprised if you already are. Ever travelled abroad during below periods?
> 
> MAR 22/12/06
> RAH 10/ 7/09
> 
> MAR 25/ 5/17
> RAH 13/ 6/18
> 
> 2) The below Venus period starting from 2021 June should be much better to you than the period you were going though.
> 
> VEN -20 Years (25/ 6/21 - 25/ 6/41)
> 
> Venus is your 2nd house lord of income/savings. That is in the 12th house of foreign lands.
> Mercury is your 10th house lord of Career. That is also in the 12th house of foreign lands.
> Mars is your 3rd house lord of efforts/bravery/hobbies. That too is in the 12th house of foreign lands.
> 
> If you get a chance to live abroad - and I'm sure you will one day - please take it.
> 
> 3) The period you were going though was Ketu (from 25/ 6/14 to 25/ 6/21). Ketu Mahadasha is the worst Mahadasha one can go through. Because it removes something or someone that is bringing pleasure to your life. Ketu does so to make one realize the impermanence of life and that the person would become spiritual. But he does this is a miserable slap in the face kinda way.
> 
> To make mattes a little bit more annoying, your Ketu is in the 10th house of career. So a certain detachment from this can be felt.
> 
> 4) Venus and Mecury tightly conjunct.
> Do you have some musical talent?
> 
> ****
> 
> Assuming you have given me the correct birth time - please live abroad to the place you were born in if you ever get a chance. Start looking now itself.


Hey, thanks for the analysis! No worries about the delay.

1. No, I've never lived or been abroad, but I've definitely wanted to live elsewhere for many years as I don't feel my place is truly in the UK. I feel I'm trapped on this island though.
I'm attracted to foreign things so I'd like to travel the entire world, though I don't know if I'd ever be satisfied with settling in any single country in particular; I'd want to keep exploring if able to.

*edit:*
2006 was a big year though since that's when my dad died and it flipped my world upside down. I was sent back into public schooling until around 2009 (since he had homeschooled me).

2017-2018? I remember losing a romantic relationship, feeling more isolated and deciding to join PerC in that period.

I guess in a way this is kinda like travelling to some new territory even if it's not literally going abroad.


2-3. Oh, I hope it'd be better or more enjoyable at least.
The Ketu period you mention was pretty uneventful - nothing too bad or good, I gained some things and lost them too (but when I lost them I didn't feel strongly about it). Strangely I did have my first job near the beginning of that period, and I earned quite a bit of money from that but I lost interest over time.
I have a strong disinterest in careerism, yeah, it's probably the most difficult aspect of my life.
I still want my life to have a purpose though and to live comfortably enough so it's a real bother. Throughout that period I was largely focusing on education and thinking about what that purpose should be.

4. Well, I don't know if I have talent, but I do have interest in music and the arts in general. I play piano and I have been getting better at singing over the last year from practicing. Would you say I should go into career with music or something like that?


----------

